
Ask HN: How do you organize all your coding resources? - belowsanity
Looking for a online organizer that will host all my resources inside categories with labels. I have a lot of useful reference sites and want to organize each per type of code. What do you recommend? I currently use Github and Dropbox.
======
beforelight
You should definitely check out Papaly. One of the resource lists I'm
currently following
[https://papaly.com/Postmodum37/aTVOt/Programming](https://papaly.com/Postmodum37/aTVOt/Programming)

~~~
Reddichu
+1 Followed the list myself, thanks!

------
typea
Trello is a good management system

